# Wanting a wet look finish



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone got any experience of these 3 waxes:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-butter-wet-wax/prod_141.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-pete-39-s-53-paste-wax/prod_337.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/r222-carnauba-wax/prod_357.html

Any comments appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

P21s is very easy to apply and good looking but the durability is poor. (2weeks on a driver)


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

For a sealant try CG wet mirror finish, gets my vote!!


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html is what i use


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> For a sealant try CG wet mirror finish, gets my vote!!


I agree its very good.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> For a sealant try CG wet mirror finish, gets my vote!!


This stuff:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/chemical-guys-wet-mirror-finish/prod_339.html

Do you need to use anything with it (they call it a sealent????)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

YOu could give us abit more info about you motor mate.

Make Model colour or even a piccy.

Cheers


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Performance Blue ST3 on an 06. I like your ice hockey pic, London Racers or Detroit Redwings?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> This stuff:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/chemical-guys-wet-mirror-finish/prod_339.html
> 
> Do you need to use anything with it (they call it a sealent????)


As it says in the blurb "*surface preparatory product* guaranteed to enhance the shine of any surface"

I was going to say on my previous post you probably need a good LSP (wax) to put on top.

Edit: A dark car.....Wax, Dodo Juice Blue Velvet or Tims fave Vic Concours


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Got ya, so you put that on, and then something like Pete's 53?????


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Performance Blue ST3 on an 06. I like your ice hockey pic, London Racers or Detroit Redwings?


Redwings Sergei Fedorov.

The Vic cons will look good on your motor very glossy here it is on my motor:










Purple Haze from Dodo is another that gives decent durability and looks. Each as about £30. you can get a small pot of Vic Cons for £20 if you didn't want to spend much.
:thumb:

P.s I'd give Pete's a miss


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I got that with Megs NXT


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the product code for CG WMF on CYC is GAY!! Is tim trying to tell use something!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: (only kidding Tim!)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks good Blazebro and I think you will notice even more bling with one of the recommended waxes


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Another.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

So I guess no ones got any experience of Petes 53 or Butter Wet Wax?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> So I guess no ones got any experience of Petes 53 or Butter Wet Wax?


If you "search" for Pete's I'm sure you find the infor you need but from memory people don't tend to rate it above the likes of Dodo etc. Not heard anything about the other tho, sorry.

Nice motor by the way:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, your's looks stunning.

Have you heard of Chemical Guy's Jet Seal?????


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Thanks, your's looks stunning.
> 
> Have you heard of Chemical Guy's Jet Seal?????


Yes got some six months ago. Its a very versatile sealant. After washing the car and polishing with for example Lime Prime or Swissvax Cleaner Fluid you should have a nice and shinny motor. Then apply the Jetseal which is like a fine liquid grease. After 15 mins it will have dried and can be buffed off. You should then do at least one more layer to ensure full coverage. after buffing you could leave it as it is as the Jetseal protects the paintwork and looks good and repels rain very well. Most guys would then add a wax of their preference over the top. The Jetseal give alot more durability to the wax and is particularly used during winter.

You can also use the Jetseal on the alloys and again layer it up. It does last pretty well as normal AG SRP(autoglym SRP) doesn't last well on alloys.

Hope this helps


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, sounds like the stuff I could be after. 

Do you apply it in the normal way, with a foam applicator pad?

Do you know where I can get it from?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Thanks for the advice, sounds like the stuff I could be after.
> 
> Do you apply it in the normal way, with a foam applicator pad?
> 
> Do you know where I can get it from?


A cloth applicator is better or Microfibre cloth.

Here's where you can get it. Just another thing. It adds abit of gloss to the paintwork and it'll be smooth as glass.

By the way have you looked at "claying" the car as that is the process that really opened my eyes when I started detailing?

Here's the link mate

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=15


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, the pic posted up were taken after I clayed it, with Megs quick clay. 

I'm thinking about buying the Jet seal and then Dodo Juice Purple Haze. Would that give a good finish?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Yeah, the pic posted up were taken after I clayed it, with Megs quick clay.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the Jet seal and then Dodo Juice Purple Haze. Would that give a good finish?


Would be very good. with good durability too. Just re-apply a layer of the wax once a month say.

do you have a good polish/cleanser?

Process

Wash
Polish/paint cleanser
jetseal
Purple Haze

People use Lime Prime as a polish/cleaner when using the Dodo's and it has very good reviews. I use Swissvax Cleaner Fluid or Z Y M O L HD.

If you go for the Lime Prime and the Purple Haze I would recommend the link below: He is a member of DW and does free Delivery:thumb: He's also a very nice bloke and you'll get quick delivery:

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/index.php?view=category&category_id=2


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I was going to apply after a claying. Would that be any good?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I was going to apply after a claying. Would that be any good?


No, as claying can marr the paint slightly and the polish would get rid of the marring plus it preps the paintwork (deep cleans) ready for the sealant and wax.

I really would recommend the Lime Prime as its not a stage to miss out. (Do you have AG SRP as this is a good polish you could use instead of Lime Prime) What you will see is guys don't always use the sealant (Jetseal) as they wax so often theres no need for the durability the Jetseal gives. Same with me, as I can't help waxing regularly I don't Jetseal too often. Also you don't have to clay very often. Once every six months should be fine.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I clay only once a year, preperation for the summer, seems like this is going to turn into a monster of a job :doublesho :detailer:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I clay only once a year, preperation for the summer, seems like this is going to turn into a monster of a job :doublesho :detailer:


:lol: 
Now you can see why we take all day to wash a bloody car!

"search" on here I find a big help. From which clay bar to which degreaser for the arches you'll find it all there.

Hopefully spend a few hours on my car tommorrow. Noticed tonight a big pile of bird sh!te on the rear spoiler! Looks like Chewbacca's taken a dump on me car!

The joys of motoring!:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for your help most appreciated.

Now I've slept on it, I'm going to ho for Jet seal & Pete's 53, mainly because it appears noboby knows much about Pete's 53 so I'll post up pics when it's done.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just put a post with phots in the gallery of my Mazda 6 which I have just topped up with Moose Wax.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

i've used and have pete's 53 and 5050 i like them both but prefer 5050 a little more. gives more gloss and slickness imo. i've also used mirror finish and have to agree it's good stuff worth a try. as for wetness i used cg's blitz 2x and 2x purple haze and well see for yourself.


----------



## naughtynorm (Dec 8, 2007)

gotta get me some Dodo blue for mine, i use Maguiars as well and get top results, mainly due to how often i do it, but looking at these this is the finish i want to get


----------

